# I want an electron microscope!



## PeterT (Oct 19, 2019)

Gage blocks at 2:42. This is, after all, a metal working forum. LOL


----------



## CalgaryPT (Oct 19, 2019)

Line forms to the right. Check out this post: https://canadianhobbymetalworkers.com/threads/cryogenically-treated-drill-bits.1646/#post-16482

Oh, and lucky for both of us @Janger says we can tell our wives it's needed for a project for him. 

(They are just so geeky I have to have one too.)


----------



## PeterT (Oct 19, 2019)

Oh, Mr. Applied Science is on my YouTube consumption list.
I love the recent comment. LOL


----------



## CalgaryPT (Oct 19, 2019)

PeterT said:


> Oh, Mr. Applied Science is on my YouTube consumption list.
> I love the recent comment. LOL


Priceless.


----------



## Janger (Oct 20, 2019)

CalgaryPT said:


> Line forms to the right. Check out this post: https://canadianhobbymetalworkers.com/threads/cryogenically-treated-drill-bits.1646/#post-16482
> 
> Oh, and lucky for both of us @Janger says we can tell our wives it's needed for a project for him.
> 
> (They are just so geeky I have to have one too.)


I didn’t say which John. John c, John N, John A, John w. The other John c... etc.


----------

